# He Keeps Changing His Mind!!!



## SnarkyOne2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok so here is a little background....
Married for 5 years stopped taking BCP on Wedding day per DH's request. No viable pregnancies yet. 6 miscarriages. I never actually wanted kids until the mommy bug as I call it bit me. My DH on the other hand has always wanted kids. I agreed to go off of BCP after the wedding even though I felt that I was in no way ready to have children.
5 years later....
I have been diagonosed with PCOS. I have had 6 miscarriages and REALLY want a baby NOW!!!! My husband refuses to go to the dr to give a sperm sample and all of my very invasive and painful tests are good until Feb 1st after which I have to go through it all again.
DH and I go through a cycle often. He pushes for kids, I make appointments and go through tests, he decides no, I become depressed, I finally become ok with not having kids, he decides he wants to try and so the cycle continues.....ARGH!!!! I've tried to talk to him and to get to the reasons why he changes his mind but it always ends up in a fight about our past (he cheating me lying) We have worked with a couselor in the past for the other problems but I really don't want to go through that again. We really do love each other and this is the only time that we really fight, we have been together for 7 years and the cheating and lying were in year one so we have gotten over those issues. Now this BIG issue


----------

